# Which Remote??



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice on remote controls which work with the TiVo.
I've just bought myself a new tv and forgot one of the factors to bear in mind was that it would work with the TiVo Remote.

TV Model is Hannspree Xv-S ST281MAB (which I'm pleased with). I've tried looking online for the remote code, but can't find anything, and have also tried the manual search on the TiVo remote with No Luck.

TiVo Support line told me that they think this TV won't work with the TiVo remote.

So, what to do now?
I've seen lots of people rave about the Logitech Models, but which one? I can see that there are models like the 515, 525, 600 etc, but can't see what the differences are...

Would the Harmony remotes cover all the Tivo buttons in an easy to use way?

Also, perhaps I'd be better off with a TiVo glo (which I believe is a learning remote) but these can work out a bit pricy I think.

Any thoughts, pointers or helpful websites?

Perhaps I should have got a more expensive TV from a known brand which (hopefully) would have worked fine with the Tivo Remote 

Thanks in advance,

ShaunH


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

I have a Harmony One and think it's the dog's dangly bits.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

I've also got a Harmony One and it's a very good substitute for a TiVo remote - it controls everything.

I tried a Glo, and they're nice but it can eat batteries plus it only has limited ability to control other equipment. Given the choice of H1 or Glo, it would be H1 every time.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

harmony 680. Works ok with tivo and is cheap off the auction site.


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

Milhouse said:


> I've also got a Harmony One and it's a very good substitute for a TiVo remote - it controls everything.
> 
> I tried a Glo, and they're nice but it can eat batteries plus it only has limited ability to control other equipment. Given the choice of H1 or Glo, it would be H1 every time.


Thanks for the info on the Glo, Id probably not be getting this...
But which Harmony? 
Unfortunately, I think the Harmony one is not in my price range (It's about half the price of my new TV!), and I wouldn't want to spend much above £50.00.

Anyone know what the differences are between some of the cheaper Harmony remotes.

As I mentioned, it is quite important that all the TiVo buttons can be easily mapped.

I've only go the following items which I might want to control:
* Hannspree TV
* TiVo (of course)
* Virgin VBox HD Satellite Cable Box (the new one not the V+)
* Logitech Squeezebox Classic.

Thanks to all who commented.

Cheers,

ShaunH


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

I can't speak for the cheaper Harmony units, but the advantage of the One is that it has the colour LCD screen which is where a lot of the lesser used TiVo buttons can be located (including the thumbs up/thumbs down).

I have my Harmony One controlling the following - I assume cheaper units will be able to support the same:

* Philips TV
* TiVo
* Sky HD
* Popcorn Hour C-200
* Onkyo Amp
* Logitech Squeezebox Classic
* Lights (Lutron)


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you're not fussy there was an old style Philips Pronto over in the Classifieds at http://www.avforums.com/forums/home-cinema-hi-fi-classified-adverts/ recently. £25 and it would do all the things you want if you were prepared to do a bit of work learning/programming it. I've been using one for years to control a changeable array of AV stuff and was well worth the initial high cost.

I cheap remote is going to annoy you every time you use it though it is very hard to bit a >£100 bullet it does mean you can do exactly what you want and should outlast many of your components.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

AMc said:


> ... there was an old style Philips Pronto ...


Warning. They are like Marmite. You either love them or hate them.

I fell into the latter category. My old mono version had poor contrast and was insensitive to finger-presses.

However, the worst problem is that you have to look at the screen to find out which 'sparsely-filled' page of buttons is displayed, and you have absolutely no tactile feedback. To me, tactile feedback from differently-shaped buttons is very important, so that I don't need to take my eyes of the screen.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

AMc said:


> If you're not fussy there was an old style Philips Pronto over in the Classifieds at http://www.avforums.com/forums/home-cinema-hi-fi-classified-adverts/ recently. £25 and it would do all the things you want if you were prepared to do a bit of work learning/programming it.


I bought one second hand on ebay about 3 years ago, and do not regret it. It's the only universal remote I've ever had that passes the 'Other Half' test.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

iankb said:


> To me, tactile feedback from differently-shaped buttons is very important, so that I don't need to take my eyes of the screen.


Same here, that's why the Harmony One is the perfect combination of mostly tactile buttons with a small touchscreen LCD for those buttons/functions you don't use often.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The different shapes and arrangement of buttons is important when locating by feel. There is nothing worse than having to count down 7 rows and 3 buttons across because all of the buttons are evenly-sized and evenly-laid out.

A lot of the navigation around media players relies on what is currently shown on the screen, and where your 'cursor' is positioned. A Pronto may be fine for starting an application, but not for navigation within it, since you can't see both screens at the same time.

You may be able to live with a Pronto, but life is much faster without it.


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your comments and advice.
I'm going to lookout for a Harmony 515 or 525 if can get one...and will see how I get on.

Cheers,

ShaunH


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW I've got the muscle memory for exactly where the cursor keys are for my Tivo screen on the Pronto - though ianb's comments are very valid - the absence of any 'edges' to buttons make it hard to use 'blind'.
Mine tamed the 10 boxes under the TV through a number of macros that put the amp/projector/tv/scart switch into the right places for various viewing modes.
My other half uses the pronto to turn everything on then the peanut to control the amp volume and the Tivo but that means I have my own remote too


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I use a Home Theater Master MX-500 to switch on/off all of my boxes, and it used to work well with the TiVo.

However, the MX-500 doesn't work well with my Media Center since Microsoft implemented an incompatible de-bounce mechanism. The de-bounce mechanism stops more than one cursor movement in the same direction, which isn't much use when trying to scroll through the menus. You can hack the registry to turn it off, but then the cursor moves at high speed with a single key-press.


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi All,

Just a quick note to say I've taken the plunge, and have ordered the Harmony 515 from play.com (currently &#163;24.99), I'm sure this will be OK for me.

Cheers.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

If you don't get on with the Harmony, the Home Theater MX series are great.

I prefer them myself, and have gone from a MX-500 to MX-700 to MX-850 and onwards!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

shaunH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick note to say I've taken the plunge, and have ordered the Harmony 515 from play.com (currently £24.99), I'm sure this will be OK for me.
> 
> Cheers.


I have the 525, controls tivo, sky+, skyHd, TV, xbox, surround sound really well.

Some time ago I did something that made some of the tivo buttons not work (right and up mainly) and I'm too lazy to fix it, other than that it's brilliant


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't use all the tivo buttons, so I'm sure it will work fine


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just to say, I have a 525 as well. Couldn't imagine not having one now


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

BaggieBoy said:


> I have a Harmony One and think it's the dog's dangly bits.


Ditto

And it has all the buttons you need day-to-day

I've messed around with a couple of Prontos for a long time and they do not have the responsiveness needed with an advanced PVR like Tivo.


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm now up & running with the Harmony 515 and it is working fine.
I'm just wondering how others have their tivo buttons mapped configured on the 515
Any ideas or tips??


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Having just deleted my Tivo config from my 525 I can't remember. I think the only ones I mapped that weren't already there (onto the 'customised buttons') were the thumbs.


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Having just deleted my Tivo config from my 525 I can't remember. I think the only ones I mapped that weren't already there (onto the 'customised buttons') were the thumbs.


I think they are probably the two buttons I use the least!


----------

